# Upgrade/Companion/Lounge Coupons: seeking, available, questions



## J-1 3235

MODERATOR NOTE: there were numerous threads regarding upgrade, companion and lounge coupons with posts by members who have coupons available, who are seeking coupons and who have questions. We have merged most of the threads into this one, which was re-titled and pinned. Please note we "locked" some of the older threads (within the last year) where questions were asked and/or answered or all the coupons have expired. Very old threads were ignored. Please post any new requests, etc. in this thread.
Please limit your requests for coupons to requests for yourself (the member) and not your friends or family members.
Requests for coupons from "new" members will only be posted after the member has posted a minimum number of times and been a member for a minimum period of time. 

*If offering coupons, please post the expiration date. *

Thanks.

I have two 48 hour one-class upgrade E-coupons which I will not be using.

They expire February 29, 2016.

First two posts/PM, by time posted, will receive them.

Mike


----------



## berkyo

What can one do with an upgrade coupon?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

berkyo said:


> What can one do with an upgrade coupon?


Usually only used on the NEC. Upgrade from coach to business class on a regional or upgrade from business class to first class on Acela.


----------



## the_traveler

Also on most corridor services (SJ, PS, Cascades, Midwest, etc...) and Downeaster, upgrade from coach to BC - usually no more than 12 hours before departure.


----------



## TylerP42

I thought they could be used on Michigan Services, as well?


----------



## SarahZ

TylerP42 said:


> I thought they could be used on Michigan Services, as well?


We're generally included in "Midwest".


----------



## districtRich

You can now apply the coupons you have in your account online instead of having to call in. This is a nice enhancement!

https://www.amtrak.com/coupons


----------



## PRR 60

Amtrak has added the ability to apply AGR upgrade and companion coupons on-line. Previously, these coupons could only be applied by a phone or station agent. The instructions can be found here:

Apply Your Coupons on Amtrak.com


----------



## jebr

One thing I did notice, though I'm not sure if it's related or not. Apparently the terms and conditions of the coupons have changed to only allow a one-way ticket. That's rather disappointing to find out when I'm looking at using it on a round-trip.


----------



## districtRich

jebr said:


> One thing I did notice, though I'm not sure if it's related or not. Apparently the terms and conditions of the coupons have changed to only allow a one-way ticket. That's rather disappointing to find out when I'm looking at using it on a round-trip.


Good catch. The companion coupon used to be round trip .


----------



## jebr

To follow up, it looks like at least any coupons earned under the old rule were doubled (so there's two available to use.) I thought it was just a system glitch that I was seeing two with the same voucher number on it when I logged in, but I was able to use the coupon for two one-way fares when I redeemed online.


----------



## cruisegary

I saw an old coupon online and it said it could not be used for sleeper seats. Do the new ones say the same thing? We are thinking about getting the Amrak CCard to get that perk, along with the 30,000 points of course.


----------



## the_traveler

No, upgrades can not be used for sleepers, only for coach to business class or on Acela from Business Class to Acela First.


----------



## jebr

cruisegary said:


> I saw an old coupon online and it said it could not be used for sleeper seats. Do the new ones say the same thing? We are thinking about getting the Amrak CCard to get that perk, along with the 30,000 points of course.


Both the upgrade coupon and the companion coupon specifically forbid using either for sleeper accommodations in any capacity. I don't agree with the logic on the companion coupon, but it is what it is. They also can't be stacked and don't work with AGR redemptions. The companion coupon does allow upgrades to business (or first on Acela) with the payment of both people's upgrade fee.


----------



## Acela150

Amtrak has released an update for their app on iPhone. Coupons can now be applied through the iPhone app. I would assume android as well.


----------



## PRR 60

cpotisch said:


> J-1 3235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I have two companion passes that are only good for travel until 11:59 PM on September 13.
> 
> PM or post if you can use them.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Those don't work for sleepers, right?
Click to expand...

Correct. Upgrade to Business and from Acela Business to First permitted (with payment of full accommodation charge), but no Sleeper.


----------



## Acela150

I haven't had a chance to even try it yet. My next upgrades have been given to me by a fellow AU member so I'll have to call AGR to upgrade the Res.


----------



## tim49424

I tried to use the online upgrade last night and failed to figure it out, so I called AGR Select and was informed that since I used another coupon for this reservation I couldn’t use a second. I’ll have to remember that for next time.


----------



## the_traveler

You can not combine 2 discounts on the same reservation. A Saver fare is a discounted Value (or regular) fare, thus no you can not on the Saver fare ticket.


----------



## DoB

the_traveler said:


> You can not combine 2 discounts on the same reservation. A Saver fare is a discounted Value (or regular) fare, thus no you can not on the Saver fare ticket.


Unless there has been a recent change, this is not correct. Despite the frequent claims to the contrary, upgrade coupons _can_ be applied to Saver fares. I successfully applied an upgrade coupon to a Saver fare on the Cardinal in February.


----------



## Bex

Just chiming in to say I am another who only buys saver fares and use upgrade coupons all the time.


----------



## Acela150

I'll add that all you have to do is either send the code or, select the proper coupons under print and save the PDF to forward them. AGR won't transfer the coupons to other accounts. 

A fellow AU member sent me 2 upgrades recently and just did the latter to send them to me. That way I can either take it to PHL to upgrade or call AGR or Amtrak to upgrade.


----------



## F900ElCapitan

So I just bought tickets for the wife and I on the Coast Starlight in a roomette with a companion coupon applied. I know the companion coupons specifically state they are not to be used for sleeper accommodations, but currently if you enter a code online, the system is applying the discount to sleeper’s also. I don’t know if this is a temporary programming oversight or new policy, but I thought I’d let y’all know.  :blink:


----------



## TinCan782

I have no experience with the coupons but, perhaps they applied the "companion coupon" to your wife's basic rail fare. The accommodation charge (which is covers you and a second passenger was paid by you along with your basic rail fare.


----------



## F900ElCapitan

FrensicPic said:


> I have no experience with the coupons but, perhaps they applied the "companion coupon" to your wife's basic rail fare. The accommodation charge (which is covers you and a second passenger was paid by you along with your basic rail fare.


Well, all I know is I checked the fare with and without the coupon added and there was the appropriate fare (half the coach portion) difference. Also when it’s attached, the fare selections have the yellow/green line and say “coupon applied”.


----------



## cpotisch

FrensicPic said:


> I have no experience with the coupons but, perhaps they applied the "companion coupon" to your wife's basic rail fare. The accommodation charge (which is covers you and a second passenger was paid by you along with your basic rail fare.


The terms and conditions of the companion coupons say that it can’t be used for sleeper travel at all. That’s why this is a surprise.


----------



## TinCan782

cpotisch said:


> The terms and conditions of the companion coupons say that it can’t be used for sleeper travel at all. That’s why this is a surprise.


I understand that, F900 said that in his OP. Just tossing out a speculation as to how that might have happened.


----------



## cpotisch

It appears that so long as you don't try to use any other discounts on the Rail Fare (NARP, Senior, etc), it will allow companion coupons for sleeper bookings. Despite it specifically saying "Not valid for sleeping car accommodations." in the Terms and Conditions. :huh:


----------



## cpotisch

I called Amtrak to hold fares on the Cardinal and Lake Shore, and I can say that both USA-RAIL and AGR had no issue whatsoever with applying companion coupons to sleeper travel. So I think the restriction that it's "not valid for sleeper bookings" might just be saying that it's not valid for the room itself, but can be used for Rail Fare.


----------



## Brandyspoppa

If you are traveling alone can you use the companion fare coupon for maybe a half price ticket???


----------



## pennyk

Brandyspoppa said:


> If you are traveling alone can you use the companion fare coupon for maybe a half price ticket???


No


----------



## cpotisch

Brandyspoppa said:


> If you are traveling alone can you use the companion fare coupon for maybe a half price ticket???


The whole premise of it as that you can bring another person along for free, with the payment of one full Adult fare. Otherwise it would really just be a 50% off coupon. Here are the restrictions:



> Coupon valid for one (1) free companion rail fare with the purchase of one (1) regular (full) adult fare. Free companion and paid travel must be reserved at the same time. The companion and paying passenger must travel together at all times.
> 
> Each coupon is valid for travel as one (1) one-way reservation. *(Doesn’t seem to actually be the case. The phone agent who booked my last trip applied a single coupon to a whole round-trip without any issue)*
> 
> Travel blackout dates apply.
> 
> Valid for travel on all Amtrak service except train/Thruway series 7000 – 8999.
> 
> 
> Free companion offer is not combinable with any discount, coupon, or Amtrak Guest Rewards® redemption travel.
> 
> The Coupon# is unique to your coupon and valid for one use only. Buying or selling this coupon is prohibited and will invalidate the coupon. Coupon may be transferred to a family member or friend.
> 
> Offer valid for Coach class and Acela Business class travel only. Upgrade to Business class or Acela First class is available upon full payment of applicable accommodation charges.
> 
> Not valid for sleeping car accommodations. *(Also doesn’t seem to actually be the case. Amtrak.com and multiple phone agents I’ve booked tickets through have had no issue applying companion coupons to a second passenger’s rail fare)*
> 
> Other restrictions may apply.


So there are those two points that aren’t strictly correct, but everything else does seem to be, so there you are.


----------



## cpotisch

Posted this in the thread for my upcoming New Orleans trip, but it has bearing here.



cpotisch said:


> ...I did try to upgrade to a Bedroom on the CONO, since the room itself seemed to be only $50 more for a 20 hour ride, but it turns out that companion coupons only work for Roomettes. I had noticed this online, but thought it was just a glitch with Arrow and that the agent wouldn't have that issue, but I was wrong. I was skeptical when the agent said that at first, but came to accept it upon hearing her read from the agents' official companion coupon restrictions list that it doesn't work for Accessible/Family/Bedrooms. Figures that Amtrak has their own set of different, private coupon restrictions that for some reason isn't visible to customers (she said as such). Sigh.


What is interesting is that it seems like the _actual_ coupon restrictions don't have a "not valid for sleeper travel" restriction, per se. Instead it's just an "only valid for Roomettes" restriction. I don't know why they have two sets of restrictions for the same type of coupon, but there it is. :wacko:


----------



## Rasputin

I have made a reservation using a companion coupon. Am I correct in thinking that I cannot use any upgrade coupons on this trip since the restrictions say that an upgrade coupon cannot be combined with other coupons? That seems to be the straightforward language of the restriction but since this is Amtrak I thought I would ask. Thanks.

Correct. If you want to upgrade your travel you would pay for the upgrade. For instance your coach fare is free but the Business Class Upgrade fee is paid.


----------



## troo troo tcrane

Does everyone who has an agr account receives companion coupons and/or other coupons? Or is it just for higher levels?


----------



## bratkinson

troo troo tcrane said:


> Does everyone who has an agr account receives companion coupons and/or other coupons? Or is it just for higher levels?



According to Amtrak Guest Rewards https://www.amtrak.com/guestrewards/member-benefits.html companion coupons are awarded only at AGR Select and Executive levels.


----------



## Rail Freak

And they are good for sleepers, right?


----------



## Acela150

bratkinson said:


> According to Amtrak Guest Rewards https://www.amtrak.com/guestrewards/member-benefits.html companion coupons are awarded only at AGR Select and Executive levels.



Select Plus and Select Executive.  Select gets 2 12 hour upgrades, 2 Lounge Coupons, and 2 10% off coupons.


----------



## PRR 60

Rail Freak said:


> And they are good for sleepers, right?



Only for Roomette travel. Not for other rooms.


----------



## PRR 60

bratkinson said:


> According to Amtrak Guest Rewards https://www.amtrak.com/guestrewards/member-benefits.html companion coupons are awarded only at AGR Select and Executive levels.


And to AGR Mastercard holders when the account is opened and annually on the account anniversary.


----------



## pennyk

MODERATOR NOTE: there were numerous threads regarding upgrade, companion and lounge coupons with posts by members who have coupons available, who are seeking coupons and who have questions. We have merged most of the threads into this one, which was re-titled and pinned. Please note we "locked" some of the older threads (within the last year) where questions were asked and answered and/or all the coupons have expired. Very old threads were ignored. Please post any new requests, etc. in this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## MARC Rider

I was pleasantly surprised by a change in the Amtrak app that allows you to apply upgrade coupons to your reservation without having to sit on the phone for a long time or stand in line at a ticket counter. the whole transaction was completed with two extra clicks. 

Bravo to Amtrak for this improvement to the customer experience.


----------



## Acela150

AGR members have been able to redeem coupons through the website and app for some time now. Glad to see you were able to find it!


----------



## willem

Coupons appear to have a unique code. I assume, since this thread exists, that there is no problem with one person using another person's coupon with its unique code. If either of my assumptions are off base, please correct them. If the first assumption (unique code) is correct, would someone please discuss what it means to AGR if a coupon is used by someone to whom it was not issued and what PII (Personally Identifiable Information) concerns might exist? Thank you.


----------



## Acela150

willem said:


> Coupons appear to have a unique code. I assume, since this thread exists, that there is no problem with one person using another person's coupon with its unique code. If either of my assumptions are off base, please correct them. If the first assumption (unique code) is correct, would someone please discuss what it means to AGR if a coupon is used by someone to whom it was not issued and what PII (Personally Identifiable Information) concerns might exist? Thank you.



Pretty much spot on. AGR allows coupons to be given to friends and or family members, but they can NOT be sold. Selling them is a terms and conditions violation that can lead to your account being closed.


----------



## supportamtrak

I got the Amtrak World Mastercard and they sent me a free lounge pass. Excuse my ignorance, but is it valid for everyone on my reservation or only for me?


----------



## pennyk

supportamtrak said:


> I got the Amtrak World Mastercard and they sent me a free lounge pass. Excuse my ignorance, but is it valid for everyone on my reservation or only for me?



Does the pass state for whom it is valid (possibly in small print)?


----------



## supportamtrak

Thank you for your help! Just read the fine print and it says "bearer and one guest".


----------



## Albi

Hello, I am new here but have taken quite a few trips on several (different) Amtrak trains since 2012 (immigrant). 

Now a client has booked me on the Acela in Business Class, and I read that I won't get access to the lounges unless I upgrade to First. I looked into my reservation under "modify trip" but have not found any option to upgrade my trip. It is registered with my membership number but since I have not booked it myself, it seems it doesn't qualify for an upgrade.

Would a coupon help me?
Does anyone have a spare one?

My trip is on Oct 8 from NYP to WAS.

Or am I missing something? Why don't they offer me an easy way to upgrade, like every airline does?


----------



## Acela150

Guest Rewards coupons can only be applied within 48 hours of departure or 12 hours of departure depending on the coupon. Since your trip is October 8th you are well outside of those requirements. You also need a coupon. If you want to upgrade the trip now without a coupon you are more then welcome to call Amtrak to do so.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I have a general question about upgrade and companion passes. I used to have many of these and now have none. I haven't been traveling much in the last year, and also I no longer have the BOA Amtrak card (wish I could get another but I cannot.) Is that the only way upgrade and companion passes are issued? (or lounge - but I'm not as concerned about that.) I hope someone can enlighten me, if they know, on WHAT generates these passes and/or coupons. I hope it's not only the BOA card, because I cannot get another.


----------



## Bex

BALtoNYPtraveler said:


> I have a general question about upgrade and companion passes. I used to have many of these and now have none. I haven't been traveling much in the last year, and also I no longer have the BOA Amtrak card (wish I could get another but I cannot.) Is that the only way upgrade and companion passes are issued? (or lounge - but I'm not as concerned about that.) I hope someone can enlighten me, if they know, on WHAT generates these passes and/or coupons. I hope it's not only the BOA card, because I cannot get another.


You get them from achieving status levels. You can see the amounts here: https://www.amtrak.com/guestrewards/member-benefits.html

You also get one for having the credit card, so that's all you're missing on that one.


----------



## neroden

[companion coupons may be used for roomettes now] ...that seems to be a change. For the better.

They're also usable on business class and Acela first class (after paying the upcharge, so they're still only *worth* a coach ticket).

This makes companion coupons a lot more usable.

I still haven't managed to use an upgrade coupon, due to the fact that business class is invariably sold out outside the NEC on the routes I travel.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

With the silence here, is it correct to assume that Amtrak (or AGR) hasn't announced any expiration extensions to these coupons?


----------



## bratkinson

Actually, they have announced extensions. I got an email today from AGR that reconfirmed the following: (Note that the email I recieved may not apply to all AGR members account AGR status or number of points and/or coupons in my account.)

*Upgrades and Coupons* – If you have earned an upgrade, companion coupon or discount coupon, we want to give you additional time to use them. Therefore, we have paused the expiration of coupons currently in your account through September 25, 2020. 

*Point Expiration* – We are pausing the expiration of points through September 25, 2020.

*Travel Flexibility* – We are waiving change fees on all new or existing reservations made before May 31, 2020, including reservations booked with points, so you can book your future travel with confidence knowing your reservations are flexible.


----------



## Maglev

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> With the silence here, is it correct to assume that Amtrak (or AGR) hasn't announced any expiration extensions to these coupons?


"If you have earned coupons, such as upgrades or companion coupons, we want to give you additional time to use them. Therefore, we have paused the expiration of coupons currently your account through September 25, 2020."









Amtrak Guest Rewards Updates | Amtrak







beta.amtrak.com


----------



## Cal

I'm not sure if this has been answered in this thread, probably has but there are a lot of replies. And I wouldn't be surprised if there have been changes. 

As a Select member, it says I get 2 One-Class upgrades. 

Would these count for upgrading from Coach to Business on the Starlight? I know they aren't available for sleeper upgrades. 
How do I redeem/use them? 
If I have a party of 2, would I need to use both to upgrade both people in the party or just one?


----------



## daybeers

Cal said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered in this thread, probably has but there are a lot of replies. And I wouldn't be surprised if there have been changes.
> 
> As a Select member, it says I get 2 One-Class upgrades.
> 
> Would these count for upgrading from Coach to Business on the Starlight? I know they aren't available for sleeper upgrades.
> How do I redeem/use them?
> If I have a party of 2, would I need to use both to upgrade both people in the party or just one?


Each coupon upgrades one fare. You call (preferably with the AGR # you got) to apply the coupon within the time of whatever the coupon says, often 12, 24, or 48 hours. Yes they do BC on the Starlight, but it depends which fare class you bought, is that right folks? Can the Saver fares still be upgraded, or just the Value ones?


----------



## daybeers

Has anyone had experience upgrading the 50th anniversary sale fares with a coupon? I assume not allowed.


----------



## Cal

daybeers said:


> Each coupon upgrades one fare. You call (preferably with the AGR # you got) to apply the coupon within the time of whatever the coupon says, often 12, 24, or 48 hours. Yes they do BC on the Starlight, but it depends which fare class you bought, is that right folks? Can the Saver fares still be upgraded, or just the Value ones?


Thanks for the info. Where do I see them? Are they mailed? Can they been seen online?


----------



## daybeers

Cal said:


> Thanks for the info. Where do I see them? Are they mailed? Can they been seen online?


The only coupons that are paper and have to be mailed are the lounge coupons. The rest of them are electronic and stored in your Amtrak account under "My Coupons".


----------



## willem

FreeskierInVT said:


> If anyone happens to have a spare upgrade coupon or (ideally) two that are expiring in the coming days/weeks [...]


My upgrade coupons say "Apply within 48 hours of departure." Are there other coupons that can be applied further in advance?


----------



## Maglev

FreeskierInVT said:


> If anyone happens to have a spare upgrade coupon or (ideally) two that are expiring in the coming days/weeks, I have a few upcoming trips on an Acela between Boston and DC next week and would much appreciate an upgrade to first!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I sent a message with two 12-hour coupons.


----------



## daybeers

My upgrade coupons say they're not valid on these services: Adirondack®, Auto Train®, California Zephyr®, Capitol Limited®, Cardinal®, City of New Orleans®, Crescent®, Empire Builder®, Keystone Service®, Lake Shore Limited®, Silver Meteor®, Silver Star®, Southwest Chief®, Sunset Limited®, Texas Eagle®, and train/Thruway series 7000 – 8999.

Some of those have business class. Is it just because they're LD trains, meaning you can't upgrade to a sleeper, and you can still upgrade from coach to BC on the LSL Boston section with the split cafe/BC car or is that still not allowed? I understand if the Adirondack doesn't accept it since it's state supported but the other NY state trains aren't listed. The Coast Starlight has BC and also isn't listed.


----------



## jis

Adirondack does not accept it because it does not have BC service. Thanks to CBP/CBSA even if the train might have the split BC/Cafe car, no BC tickets are sold on that train AFAIR. Een though people with Coach tickets may help themselves to the BC seats if present, the entire car is cleared of passengers before the border crossing. The Agents set up shop in that car for secondary inspections.


----------



## neroden

I don't know why the upgrade coupon is listed as not valid on the LSL, but business class always sells out on the LSL so in practice it wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## daybeers

neroden said:


> I don't know why the upgrade coupon is listed as not valid on the LSL, but business class always sells out on the LSL so in practice it wouldn't work anyway.


You're right that it often does sell out, but this time it didn't 

Does anyone have any upgrade coupons they don't intend to use before they expire?


----------



## AllBlueSS

I have an upgrade coupon that I got from my World credit card signup. I’m taking a trip to DC with my girlfriend in March. Going on Acela business on the way down and NE Regional coach on the way back. Can we use the upgrade coupon to move both of us to NE Regional business on the way back? Or is just for one person?


----------



## daybeers

AllBlueSS said:


> I have an upgrade coupon that I got from my World credit card signup. I’m taking a trip to DC with my girlfriend in March. Going on Acela business on the way down and NE Regional coach on the way back. Can we use the upgrade coupon to move both of us to NE Regional business on the way back? Or is just for one person?


Upgrade coupons are just for one person, but maybe someone will post an upgrade coupon here before March. I'd highly recommend using the coupon(s) to upgrade to Acela First Class instead of NER Business. NER BC isn't very different than coach, just curtains, a little more legroom, a footrest, quieter as it's at the end of the train and you can look out the back, and I think one non-alcoholic beverage. Acela First gives you a meal and unlimited alcoholic and non-alcoholic drinks with at-seat service.


----------



## AllBlueSS

daybeers said:


> Upgrade coupons are just for one person, but maybe someone will post an upgrade coupon here before March. I'd highly recommend using the coupon(s) to upgrade to Acela First Class instead of NER Business. NER BC isn't very different than coach, just curtains, a little more legroom, a footrest, quieter as it's at the end of the train and you can look out the back, and I think one non-alcoholic beverage. Acela First gives you a meal and unlimited alcoholic and non-alcoholic drinks with at-seat service.


I booked the Acela tickets during the sale they had last week, and unfortunately upgrades weren't allowed as part of the terms. Taking the regional back on Sunday, which allows upgrades since the sale didn't include Sunday travel.


----------



## daybeers

Has anyone used an upgrade coupon on a Saver fare recently? I know the fare rules say upgrade coupons aren't allowed but my experience is I was able to in the past. Trying to book a trip and just wanted to make sure.


----------



## dan

Can I use the Amtrak app to upgrade using an upgrade coupon or do I have to call?


----------



## daybeers

You can use the app. If your reservation is in there, tap Trip Tools, then Upgrade (only available within 48 hours of departure, which is the longest coupon time) and it'll present the coupons and their expiration dates for ones in your account, and you'll also be able to type in a different number as well.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

How does one actually use an upgrade coupon? For example if I reserved a trip on Acela BC and wanted to use my AGR coupon to upgrade to FC do I make the BC reservation and then apply the upgrade and if so how?


----------



## daybeers

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> How does one actually use an upgrade coupon? For example if I reserved a trip on Acela BC and wanted to use my AGR coupon to upgrade to FC do I make the BC reservation and then apply the upgrade and if so how?


Upgrade coupons are either valid to apply 12 or 48 hours prior to departure; look on your online account to see. The easiest way is to use the app. Tap the Trip Tools button and if it's within 48 hours, an "Upgrade" option will be present. It will bring you to a menu with your upgrade coupons, their numbers, and their validity by hours prior to departure. Pick one (check your online account to see which expires first) and it'll apply and send you a new eticket email as well as immediately update your ticket in the app.

Calling AGR or talking to a station agent also works, but takes longer and usually you want to do it the second you're under the 12 or 48 hour mark.

Be aware that it's totally possible for Acela First to sell out before you're able to use your coupon, but that's part of the risk. Depends on the station pair, time of day, day of week, and time of year.

Good luck!


----------



## daybeers

Anyone have any companion coupons they won't use? Trying to book a September trip.


----------



## daybeers

daybeers said:


> Anyone have any companion coupons they won't use? Trying to book a September trip.


Someone graciously gave me one 

Also huge update, at least for me: the agent I booked with said the coupon is honored if I called back before the trip and got a lower fare if the price changes. I knew you could change the fare if it dropped, but thought the coupon would be forfeited in that case. Wonderful news!!


----------



## Cal

If you book a trip with two people, can you add on a companion coupon later and get some of the money back?

Also, I think, but may be wrong, that I heard that upgrade coupons can now be used to upgrade from coach to rooms. Can they be used from roomette to bedrooms?


----------



## daybeers

1. I think it would be canceled and rebooked at the current fare.

2. I don't think coupons will ever be eligible for upgrades from coach to sleeper. I don't think they're eligible for roomette->bedroom either, but BidUps can do that.


----------



## D E K E R

Thanks so much, one person already reached out to me with PM with a code. But quick question - you can apply this on the Amtrak.com site in the Advanced Search section when searching for tickets, right? Oddly, the coupon code field doesn't always show up for me when expanding that section out.

Secondly, does the companion code only work on value fares and not saver fares? I feel like I've read mixed reports, where customer service can apply to any faretype, but on the site, I am only allowed to book "value" rate, which is much more expensive compared to saver. So, it makes no sense in that scenario to use the companion code.

Any help you guys can provide on these items would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rasputin

D E K E R said:


> Thanks so much, one person already reached out to me with PM with a code. But quick question - you can apply this on the Amtrak.com site in the Advanced Search section when searching for tickets, right? Oddly, the coupon code field doesn't always show up for me when expanding that section out.
> 
> Secondly, does the companion code only work on value fares and not saver fares? I feel like I've read mixed reports, where customer service can apply to any faretype, but on the site, I am only allowed to book "value" rate, which is much more expensive compared to saver. So, it makes no sense in that scenario to use the companion code.
> 
> Any help you guys can provide on these items would be much appreciated!


I have dealt with this issue several times and have wasted a lot of time trying to unsuccessfully use companion coupons with saver fares. I finally made some notes to myself so I don't repeat this mistake over and over. My notes indicate: "Companion coupons cannot be used with saver fares."

I don't profess to be an expert in this so corrections would be welcome if I am mistaken.


----------



## D E K E R

Rasputin said:


> I have dealt with this issue several times and have wasted a lot of time trying to unsuccessfully use companion coupons with saver fares. I finally made some notes to myself so I don't repeat this mistake over and over. My notes indicate: "Companion coupons cannot be used with saver fares."
> 
> I don't profess to be an expert in this so corrections would be welcome if I am mistaken.



So in this thread - Why is my companion coupon not working?

@Bob Dylan said: "I've never had any problems upgrading or using Companion Coupons when booking with AGR( and the Saver Fare,if available, CAN be used with Coupons and Vouchers)"


----------



## Rasputin

D E K E R said:


> So in this thread - Why is my companion coupon not working?
> 
> @Bob Dylan said: "I've never had any problems upgrading or using Companion Coupons when booking with AGR( and the Saver Fare,if available, CAN be used with Coupons and Vouchers)"


All I can say is that I have been unable to use a companion coupon with saver fares. In my case I was not trying to book with points but I was trying to purchase the tickets. I was on hold for about 2 hours before an agent came on and told me that a companion coupon could not be used with saver fares. If you are able to successfully use the coupon with saver fares, please let us know.


----------



## D E K E R

Rasputin said:


> All I can say is that I have been unable to use a companion coupon with saver fares. In my case I was not trying to book with points but I was trying to purchase the tickets. I was on hold for about 2 hours before an agent came on and told me that a companion coupon could not be used with saver fares. If you are able to successfully use the coupon with saver fares, please let us know.



Just spoke with AGR customer service (I requested a callback to avoid waiting on hold) - the gentleman confirmed that companion coupons do not work with Saver fares. Each individual companion coupon is also only valid for a one-way trip, not roundtrip, although he admitted some reps have mistakenly provided wrong info about this to people.


----------



## Arson451

Acela 1st class gets lounge access. A regular Acela seat does not.


----------



## daybeers

Unless you're in Chicago, where BC passengers are allowed to use the lounge


----------



## Rasputin

daybeers said:


> Unless you're in Chicago, where BC passengers are allowed to use the lounge


Aside from the Lake Shore (at the moment) what trains operating out of Chicago offer business class? Thanks.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Rasputin said:


> Aside from the Lake Shore (at the moment) what trains operating out of Chicago offer business class? Thanks.



The Wolverines, Blue Water, Illinois Service to name a few. I don't recall if the Pere Marquette has it.


----------



## jebr

daybeers said:


> Unless you're in Chicago, where BC passengers are allowed to use the lounge



Of course, there's no Acela Business Class running to Chicago. Although I'd be happy to lose lounge access if it meant that there was 150mph rail service out of Chicago!


----------



## dromio515

I am in business class and not eligible for Bid-up, according to the website. If anyone has an expiring pass that they cannot use, I would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## jis

You can see the latest on who can purchase lounge passes where on this page:









Amtrak Station Lounges


Looking for a place to relax while you're on your journey? Stop in and visit one of our private lounges in select stations across the country.




www.amtrak.com





Specifically, as of May 29, 2020 the situation is:



> Purchasing Day Passes
> 
> Business Class passengers can buy day passes for the lounges at Philadelphia - William H Gray III 30th Street Station and Boston - South Station for $35 per day, or $50 per day at New York - Moynihan Train Hall. Speak with a uniformed employee at those stations for more information.
> 
> All passengers can buy a day pass to the lounge in Chicago - Union Station, if it's not already included with your reservation, for $35 per day. Just see a station agent when you get there.



Normal eligibility is:



> Who is Eligible for Lounge Access?
> 
> Amtrak Guest Rewards members traveling with a same-day Amtrak ticket and valid Select Plus or Select Executive member card.
> Amtrak passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) in First Class or sleeping car accommodations.
> Amtrak Business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) may use the lounges in Chicago, Los Angeles, Portland and St. Louis.
> Complimentary Single-Visit Station Lounge Pass holders may access ClubAcela, Metropolitan Lounge and Unstaffed Lounge locations.
> Private car owners/lessee and party between time of arrival and departure specified in the reservation. Provide your reservation number to the Amtrak representative upon entry.
> Due to space restrictions, private car owners and their groups are not permitted in the Los Angeles - Union Station Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## Maglev

I have a pair of lounge coupons that I'd be glad to send to anyone who could use one or both of them.


----------



## D E K E R

Maglev said:


> I have a pair of lounge coupons that I'd be glad to send to anyone who could use one or both of them.



I'll keep you posted. May be making a few trips this summer, and could definitely use a pass or two if the plans work out.


----------



## JohnW

Can you use the upgrade certificates in the sleeper? i.e. move from a roomette to a bedroom? Thanks for the help


----------



## trimetbusfan

JohnW said:


> Can you use the upgrade certificates in the sleeper? i.e. move from a roomette to a bedroom? Thanks for the help


I have not heard of such a coupon.


----------



## joelkfla

How does one share surplus upgrade & companion coupons? Do they need to be printed and snail-mailed, or is there an easier way?


----------



## pennyk

joelkfla said:


> How does one share surplus upgrade & companion coupons? Do they need to be printed and snail-mailed, or is there an easier way?


One is able to share by providing the coupon number to the recipient. A hard copy is not required.


----------



## mattcub

I was just wondering if anyone has any lounge passes they won’t be using for a trip I am taking to NYC in August. Also in general do you guys think it’s worth the 5000 points it costs to buy single day passes ?


----------



## Maglev

I have a couple. PM me your mailing address, and I'll send them.


----------



## jebr

mattcub said:


> Also in general do you guys think it’s worth the 5000 points it costs to buy single day passes ?


Only if I would use all five of them before they expire. I aim to get at least 2.5 cents per point, so 5000 points would be $125, or $25 per pass. They do allow one travel companion or a family, so if I'm traveling with someone that can be useful. But my home station of MSP only has an extremely mediocre first class waiting area, which I'd value access to at about $1, and many of my longer trips are in classes of service that grant lounge access anyways, so I'd probably only use a couple before they expire.

If Amtrak offered a one-pass visit, even for 1500 or 2000 points, I'd consider it in some circumstances, especially if they were digital. But 5 passes is too much for me to use, and it's a bit of a hassle to keep track of the paper passes for a year anyways.


----------



## Maglev

mattcub said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has any lounge passes they won’t be using for a trip I am taking to NYC in August. Also in general do you guys think it’s worth the 5000 points it costs to buy single day passes ?


Please send your address via Private Message, and I'll mail you the paper passes. Click on the little envelope on the top right of the screen to the right of your username. There should be a red circled "1" there because I sent you a message.


----------



## Bob Dylan

mattcub said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has any lounge passes they won’t be using for a trip I am taking to NYC in August. Also in general do you guys think it’s worth the 5000 points it costs to buy single day passes ?


Remember that even with the Lounge Pass, you must have a same day Amtrak ticket.

If you are not Traveling the day you want to visit the Lounge, a work around is to buy a One Way Coach ticket on a Late Train from NYP to Newark Penn Station(NWK) for $14, then once you're in the Lounge Cancel it and receive a Voucher you can use for a future trip.


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> Remember that even with the Lounge Pass, you must have a same day Amtrak ticket.
> 
> If you are not Traveling the day you want to visit the Lounge, a work around is to buy a One Way Coach ticket on a Late Train from NYP to Newark Penn Station(NWK) for $14, then once you're in the Lounge Cancel it and receive a Voucher you can use for a future trip.


Just be aware that to use a purchased pass you need to have a Business Class ticket to use the Lounge at NYP. 

I believe complementary passes can be used with a Coach ticket.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Just be aware that to use a purchased pass you need to have a Business Class ticket to use the Lounge at NYP.
> 
> I believe complementary passes can be used with a Coach ticket.


Thanks jis, I didn't know that since I've never used a purchased pass,( I looked up Biz Class to Newark and saw $24 as the lowest Fare) only ones kindly given to me by AU friends!( and of course in the Good Ole Days, one didn't need a same day ticket whether using your Select Plus or Select Executive Card or a Pass to enter the Lounge.


----------



## D E K E R

Are lounge passes valid for one person only? Or are you able to bring in a guest as well?

Apologies if this is already mentioned somewhere back in this thread.


----------



## Rasputin

D E K E R said:


> Are lounge passes valid for one person only? Or are you able to bring in a guest as well?
> 
> Apologies if this is already mentioned somewhere back in this thread.


Unless there has been a change the lounge pass indicates that it is good for the pass holder and a companion.


----------



## Cal

Can select plus passengers bring a companion into the lounge with them using their card?


----------



## D E K E R

Rasputin said:


> Unless there has been a change the lounge pass indicates that it is good for the pass holder and a companion.



Thanks, I appreciate the confirmation. Haven't held one of those in my hand in a long while, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## joelkfla

Rasputin said:


> Unless there has been a change the lounge pass indicates that it is good for the pass holder and a companion.


Bearer and guest, or bearer and domestic partner and all children under 21.


----------



## daybeers

Cal said:


> Can select plus passengers bring a companion into the lounge with them using their card?


If you both have a same-day ticket, yes. You don't have to be on the same ticket or even same train.


----------



## Cal

daybeers said:


> If you both have a same-day ticket, yes. You don't have to be on the same ticket or even same train.


Okay, because I was trying to get into the LA lounge and the attendant said we both needed to have Select Plus to be admitted.


----------



## daybeers

Cal said:


> Okay, because I was trying to get into the LA lounge and the attendant said we both needed to have Select Plus to be admitted.


Hmm...maybe they changed the rules across the network because they only list guests being allowed under ClubAcela, of which only one is left, in Washington.

This hasn't been an issue when I've gone with guests this year, however, and archive.org shows the current wording was in place back in January.

I'd say it's just bad website wording.


----------



## Arson451

I have some 10% off coupons.


----------



## n3rdg1rl

Can coupons stack with the RPA discount?


----------



## pennyk

Arson451 said:


> I have some 10% off coupons.


It should be noted (and correct me if I am wrong), the 10% is only off the rail fare (not accommodation fare) and is similar to the RPA and senior discounts (which discounts cannot be stacked). Please let us know when you have given away your coupons. Thanks.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

pennyk said:


> It should be noted (and correct me if I am wrong), the 10% is only off the rail fare (not accommodation fare) and is similar to the RPA and senior discounts (which discounts cannot be stacked). Please let us know when you have given away your coupons. Thanks.


From the Amtrak website:









Amtrak Everyday Discounts: Deals for Kids, Seniors, Military & More


Book discounted Amtrak tickets for kids, seniors, military, groups and more.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## Gary Moline

Living in the Coachella Valley near Palm Springs, I find the AGR coupons practically useless. Most of mine expire without being used. Upgrading from coach to business class saves only a few bucks and since part of my trip is by thruway bus, I have to call in to upgrade, as you cannot upgrade on the website or the app (even though they say you can). Another thing, you can only apply coupons within 24 or 48 hours before departure, depending upon the type of coupon; not always convenient if you are travelling and have no cell service. I rarely travel with anyone, so the companion coupons usually expire, too. Give me a coupon that really means something, like upgrading to sleeper (if you can find one). I would take one of those and trade in 10 that I'll never use.

A final note, probably for a different topic thread: What good is the AGR Lounge Card, if you can only use it if you have a same-day sleeping car reservation. Business Class in many lounges now has a $25 fee to use the lounge in addition to the same-day ticket. Final question: Who are the Guests in the Amtrak Guest Rewards program?


----------



## Arson451

AGR caters to those who live in the NEC or Chicago. Plenty of lounges along NE corridor, the ability to use the upgrades for business class on the Regionals, upgrades to first on the Acela and the 48 hour window on a route that has at least 16 departures a day. Honestly, Amtrak doesn’t seem to care about anyone outside of the NEC. If I didn’t live in DC I wouldn’t even bother trying to make Select Plus every year.


----------



## joelkfla

Gary Moline said:


> A final note, probably for a different topic thread: What good is the AGR Lounge Card, if you can only use it if you have a same-day sleeping car reservation. Business Class in many lounges now has a $25 fee to use the lounge in addition to the same-day ticket. Final question: Who are the Guests in the Amtrak Guest Rewards program?


As I understand it, you need a ticket for same day travel to get into a lounge using a lounge pass. It doesn't need to be a sleeper ticket.

A sleeper ticket gets you into the lounge without a lounge pass.


----------



## Arson451

Select plus and executive plus get access to the lounge regardless of class of service. Ticket just has to be same day departure or arrival.


----------



## daybeers

Gary Moline said:


> Living in the Coachella Valley near Palm Springs, I find the AGR coupons practically useless. Most of mine expire without being used. Upgrading from coach to business class saves only a few bucks and since part of my trip is by thruway bus, I have to call in to upgrade, as you cannot upgrade on the website or the app (even though they say you can). Another thing, you can only apply coupons within 24 or 48 hours before departure, depending upon the type of coupon; not always convenient if you are travelling and have no cell service. I rarely travel with anyone, so the companion coupons usually expire, too. Give me a coupon that really means something, like upgrading to sleeper (if you can find one). I would take one of those and trade in 10 that I'll never use.


I sympathize with you on the coupon value. Even living on the NEC, I usually am going out of my way to use a coupon. Companion coupons are only valid on Value fares and above, which have gotten much more expensive the past few years, especially compared to the Saver fares that start out cheap if it's enough in advance/Amtrak's yield management allows you to. Upgrade coupons to BC on Regionals are not worth much besides some curtains, a little legroom, an assigned seat, and easier access to the rear window. Upgrade coupons still work on Savers, contrary to what the rules say, so sometimes those are worth it on Acela to get to First, but even then, the trainsets rattle like hell, have mechanical delays every day, and it's still double the price of a Regional any way you slice it, unless you get lucky last-minute, at which point the prices are already absurd.

I would encourage you to offer up coupons here before the next time one expires. There's always someone who will use it.

Oh, and those 10% off coupons? LOLL


----------



## trimetbusfan

daybeers said:


> Oh, and those 10% off coupons? LOLL



I have found the ONLY real use for them is when buying a last-minute ticket. (Which I would assume is pretty rare for most people). 

Since the RPA/Senior/Student discounts have to be applied at least 24 hrs before departure that’s one of the few cases those cannot be used and a 10% off coupon might be valuable instead.


----------



## Ronbo

I have 1 upgrade coupon, and 2 companion coupons that expire on 03/30/2023 that I have no use for. Up for grabs, let me know and I will be more than happy to send you the code!

Edit: the upgrade coupon was taken, still have the companion coupons.


----------



## Arson451

Ronbo said:


> No, the upgrade coupon was claimed. I still have the two companion coupons available.


Thank you for replying. I have companion coupons to share also for the group.


----------



## D E K E R

Hi all, planning a short trip in Northeast with my parents. Wanted to drop by NY Penn Station lounge during the trip, but one lounge pass won't cover the 3 of us, right? 

I'm assuming we'll need two passes for us - if anyone has some to offer, I'd be very grateful. Thanks in advance. Oh, and I can send a mailing label to you, so postage will be covered from my side.


----------



## SNJRider

D E K E R said:


> Hi all, planning a short trip in Northeast with my parents. Wanted to drop by NY Penn Station lounge during the trip, but one lounge pass won't cover the 3 of us, right?
> 
> I'm assuming we'll need two passes for us - if anyone has some to offer, I'd be very grateful. Thanks in advance. Oh, and I can send a mailing label to you, so postage will be covered from my side.


I think you only need one lounge pass. One pass will cover the immediate family.
edit: Just saw you are going with parents, I'm assuming you are all over 21.


----------



## joelkfla

SNJRider said:


> I think you only need one lounge pass. One pass will cover the immediate family.


That's what was printed on the back of my pass from last year, but the AGR website says it includes only spouse/domestic partner & children under 21.









Ways to Redeem Amtrak Travel | Amtrak Guest Rewards


Redeem points for Amtrak travel including Auto Train, Acela Express and sleeping accomodations on Long-Distance train routes.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## Ronbo

I have two companion coupons available to anyone that can use them. They are valid until March 30,2023. Let me know and I will send the code your way! Happy Thanksgiving  everyone ️


----------



## phoenix

Ronbo said:


> I have two companion coupons available to anyone that can use them. They are valid until March 30,2023. Let me know and I will send the code your way! Happy Thanksgiving  everyone ️


Do you have any left from that batch? I'm taking a two-leg cross-country trip, so looking for exactly that amount (or any you have left!)


----------



## J-1 3235

On offer today: 
1 12hr upgrade valid until 9/13/23
2 48hr upgrade valid until *3/1/23

*2 Companion valid until *3/1/23
*2 Companion valid until 9/13/23

2 10% discount coupons valid through *3/1/23*



The first post or PM by time stamp will receive the coupon(s).
As I wish to pass these to multiple forum members, please refrain from asking for more than two.

Mike


----------



## Arson451

I would love the upgrade coupons for my end to end round trip on Acela.


----------



## J-1 3235

As of today, 1/9, the single 12hr upgrade is available, as are the two 10% coupons.
Between posts and PMs, the others are taken.

Mike


----------



## jis

reach4stars said:


> I would love to have those upgrade coupons for round trip from Atlanta to San Antonio, then to San Diego and all the way back to Atlanta this coming April.
> Thank you very much


The upgrade coupons are no good for upgrading to Sleeper though. If the train has no Business Class, which is most long distance trains, then there is no use for an upgrade coupon on that train.


----------



## Arson451

I have two companion coupons for offer. They expire 3/1


----------



## reach4stars

Arson451 said:


> I have two companion coupons for offer. They expire 3/1


Hello. May I have it?
Thank you very much


----------

